# Altima 2005 Tick under hood



## rgran (Jan 3, 2005)

Do all new nissan 2005 altima's with a 2.5 ltr engine have a ticking sound under the hood. The maintenace department said that when I had the car last serviced on 1/3/05. Tell me he's right and not a con job.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! I will move this to the Altima section for you.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out this TSB which explains the problem with the ticking noise. The dealer should fix this under warranty.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Coco said:


> Check out this TSB which explains the problem with the ticking noise. The dealer should fix this under warranty.


That TSB is for the V6 engine only he has the 2.5. Anyways the ticking is normal, what you are hearing is the injectors. Beacause the fuel system is returnless, the injectors are louder and make a ticking sound. 

Nothing to worry about, just turn your stereo up or something to drown it out.


----------

